# Help with Potentiometer JL 600/6



## Will Swoo (Mar 10, 2014)

I had posted this over in advanced, but thought it would be better suited here

My JL 600/6 started acting up yesterday, the input sensitivity pot for channels 3 and 4 is cutting volume in and out while applying slight pressure. It cuts volume from the right channel playing full on the left, but the wiper sounds clean. When I push it back and forth it cuts the right channel in a out, unfortunately I can't get it to stay with both channels on. This happens not when I'm turning it, but just when i touch a flat head to it. I took the daughter boards out, checked the pot, hit it with some E cleaner, then air, fluxed and re soldered the contacts. The only info on the pot I saw is TOCOS C35, didn't see a full part number, but I also didn't fully remove the pot. This is the only problem with the amp, the other channels seem to be fine. I also put deoxit on all the pins from daughter boards to mother board.

I called JL they agree with a bad pot, but they won't give me a part#, they only offer their repair service. I have yet to call Tocos (the Manufacturer )
Is anyone familiar with the parts in this amp or know of a compatible replacement for the input sensitivity Potentiometer?


----------

